# Not enough pulled hair



## ChikenChik (Jun 6, 2018)

So yesterday my doe had babies. This is her 4th litter and she has been a great mom. I  also bred a first timer who had her babies 2 days ago. I put my first timer in the breeding hutch and figured my experienced one would do fine in her cage with a store bought nest box. I wasn't too sure about the nesting box...it seemed small which is why we built our own with a hinged top etc. I should have trusted my gut because she had the babies on the wire. She was so stressed out I felt terrible! Luckily I was keeping an eye on her all day and caught it before they got too cold. They were a bit chilled but I scooped them up and put them on a heating pad and quickly set up a new spot away from the other rabbits with a new litter box pan with straw for a nest box. Got the babies in an collected her hair best I could but there wasn't nearly much as usual. Got mom in there and she calmed right down and checked on her babies and ate and chilled right out. I kept checking the babies and they warmed right up. This morning I checked first light and they were mostly covered and wiggling and warm. Went back out later and they were completely open on top but still nice and toasty and had full bellies so she obviously fed them. Its about 65 here and they are in a shed. Are they uncovered because they are hot? I know in the middle of summer they do that but its not that warm and they are so young. Also should I steal some of the other does hair to put in there? She pulled a ton . Or will that freak mom out from the smell? It is only supposed to get down to 50 tonight so I am not too worried but I want them to stay warm.


----------



## promiseacres (Jun 6, 2018)

When they get warm they wiggle and move away from the fur, when they are cold they cuddle together under the fur. They sound fine.


----------



## ChikenChik (Jun 6, 2018)

promiseacres said:


> When they get warm they wiggle and move away from the fur, when they are cold they cuddle together under the fur. They sound fine.


Yeah they are definitely very wiggly!


----------



## Marie28 (Jun 6, 2018)

Sounds like they are warm and happy! Depending on the personality of your doe putting different rabbit fur should not upset her. I've heard of people putting dog fur, dryer lint and other things to replace moms fur.


----------



## ChikenChik (Jun 7, 2018)

She is a good momma she pulled more hair last night. Babies are snuggled in this morning


----------

